# tow behind



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone know or think this unit would be good for a condo complex? I'm trying to find an alternative to a tailgate or vbox (don't have the money). I do have a ATV that I could pull this trailer will. I have just under 2 miles to sand/salt total. Let me know what you think.

http://www.wikco.biz/page4.htm

Scotty's Complete Home Maintenance


----------

